# An Access Datenbank andocken ohne sie beim System anzumelden



## Der Programmierer (5. Mai 2007)

Hi,

ich hab mal wieder ein kleines Problem!
Ich will in meinem Programm an eine Access Datenbank andocken. Das klappt auch wunderbar und ist überhaupt kein Problem, denn ich habe die Datenbank beim System angemeldet und die URL so angegeben:

```
String URL          = "jdbc:odbc:Verwaltung";
```

Jetzt will ich aber auf sie zugreifen ohne sie anzumelden, denn man soll die gwewünschte Datenbank mit einem FileDialog auswählen können. 
Aber so was wie

```
String URL = "Data/verwaltung.mdb";
```

get nicht.

Weiß jemand wie sowas geht?
Schonmal vielen dank für jegliche Hilfe   
<Der Programmierer>


----------



## Guest (5. Mai 2007)

```
Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver"); 
String dbpfad = "...../....mdb"; 
Connection con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="+ dbpfad);
```


----------



## Der Programmierer (6. Mai 2007)

Es funktioniert.
Vielen dank ;-)


----------



## Neili (22. Mai 2007)

Folgendes Problem trat bei mir auf!
Ich kann mit der gelieferten Connection kein Statment erzeugen!


```
public Connection openDatabase() throws SQLException, ClassNotFoundException 
	{
		Class.forName("sun.jdbc.odbc.JdbcOdbcDriver");
		path=getClass().getResource("/Kundenverwaltung.mdb");
		if (path==null)
			System.out.println("Problem");
		String dbpfad = path.getFile().toString();
		int len=dbpfad.length();
		dbpfad=dbpfad.substring(1,len);
		System.out.println(dbpfad);
		Connection m_con = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ="+ dbpfad);
		return m_con;
	}
```


----------

